# Overwintering in rented accommodation in southern Iberia



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

In another current thread, it's been mentioned that rented accommodation can be "very affordable" down there and it's got me wondering.......

I don't "do" north European winters so for the last 10 years or so we've migrated south and spent much of the winter down here in rented accommodation. It's wonderful - weather, prices and people but it's getting more and more expensive to get here. Long haul air fares, or rather the tax on them, has rocketed - our pensions haven't.

So, we're considering somewhere on the Spanish/Portuguese mainland for the 2015/2016 winter. 

We've travelled a bit in both countries but haven't bothered taking note of likely winter spots so I'm looking for some suggestions.

We're looking for a small coastal town with beachfront walking, some restaurants/cafes, a few shops, and in an area where there are some attractions, scenic/historic, within a day-trip car drive basis.
Public transport would be nice too.

All suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Two bits of information may help with the replies Tony.

What languages do you speak - well enough for holidays at least?

Do you mind living in an ex-pat English ghetto?

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> Zebedee..........Two bits of information may help with the replies Tony.
> What languages do you speak - well enough for holidays at least?
> Do you mind living in an ex-pat English ghetto?
> Dave


I can do "Supermarket/restaurant" French, and passable Afrikaans (not much use in Spain or Portugal) 

I have in mind a small harbour town rather than a "Benidorm" metropolis and I'd rather not be surrounded by "English Breakfast Spoken Here" signs.

Taverna-lined Greek harbours conjure up images of what I'm after - but in Spain/Portugal.

Not too much to ask :lol:


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Rincon de la Victoria near Malaga. Long prom, lots of cafes and shops. Apartments etc to rent. Bus into Malaga. More Spaniards than foreigners in winter (probably in summer too). No English spoken or breakfasts, but lots of tapas and vino/beer signs.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Torre del Mar nr Malaga


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Downside..............there are no elephants :wink: 

tony


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> GEMMY .......Downside..............there are no elephants :wink: tony


What? Nah - can't be so 

I'm sure I've seen a goodly number walking along the Benidorm promenade :lol: (in lycra)


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

For the Algarve/Portugal, you might want to look at Portimao and its neighbouring beach front at Praia da Rocha. Quiet in winter, but welcoming. Lots of apartments to rent as well, with lots of choice in winter. We spent several winters there in the early 2000s when I was was first ill.

Colin

[EDIT - I think it still runs, but the town has a train service - clanky little thing - that runs to Faro eastwards and to Lagos westwards, so you don't have to have your own transport. Airport transfers to/from your apartment to Faro airport are usually included in your apartment rental price.]


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

> [EDIT - I think it still runs, but the town has a train service - clanky little thing - that runs to Faro eastwards and to Lagos westwards, so you don't have to have your own transport. Airport transfers to/from your apartment to Faro airport are usually included in your apartment rental price.]


I think it still does.

Peter


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> camallison...........For the Algarve/Portugal, you might want to look at Portimao and its neighbouring beach front at Praia da Rocha. Quiet in winter, but welcoming. Lots of apartments to rent as well, with lots of choice in winter. We spent several winters there in the early 2000s when I was was first ill....................


Thanks Colin - that looks pretty good. I had my eye on Tavira, not so far away, which looks to be a similar sort of place.
Faro airport is perfect as can be reached easily from our local Easyjet airport, literally 10 mins from home. Mrs T would fly there but I would probably drive down myself so would have own wheels when there.

Since starting this thread I've decided to do a recce drive down that way as part of my May/June bimble when we get back from here.


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*try Benicassim*

We overwinter in Benicassim on a camp site but think there are plenty of apartments for rent.

Bennie is a small Spanish town very little English spoken, compact has all the shops we need,with Castelon del a Plana just a short bus ride away.

We have a fair mixed community over Wintering here another reason why we return each year.

Well worth a look, we checked it out meaning to stay aweek andended up staying three months the first time.

Bryan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tony, take some time to study and compare weather statistics. I feel that if you do you will rule The Algarve out, it's a fair bit wetter and winder than the south of Spain.

Don't take my word for it, any of you, an hour spent researching it will be an hour well spent, Alan.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I use holiday-weather.com for research purposes.
http://www.holiday-weather.com/country/spain/


----------

